# deus ex: human revolution



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/deusexofficial


can i just be the first to say



IT'S FUCKING GHOST IN THE SHELL!!!!

the walking robots  the VTOL stuff     the cyborgs   who can turn in visible... the whole questioning of  humanity vs the machine    hacking people

it's  mother fucking ghost in the shell

it  even has the same   brown colour the  used in a lot of the second film


----------



## debaser (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah but assuming its going to be similar to Deus Ex, its Ghost in the shell been buggered by the Da vinci code and as a result isn't nearly as good as GITS though its still a perfectly enjoyable environ/story for a computer game. 

The only GITS thing I want to see is more GITS and preferably another Stand Alone Complex series rather than a dull film.

Plus walkers, human - machine philosophy etc.. boooring. Point me in the direction of the cyborg lesbian police hackers and we have a comparison.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2010)

also  it will be difficult to live up to the first game

it looks  like the enviroment  is  good  for  a wide reviatyu of game plays...   become a cyborg  killing machine  and upgrade weapons and strengh   or    upgrade your stelth    gain invisibility  and  other stelth shit    or     become a hacker     be a pupet master and use   those around you  as your tools

could be an awesome game

it  just so happens  to have nicked all it coolest stuff from GITS    although   yes  there is   probably less  tits and lesbianism...    but  then   it was only really masamune shirow  who was into   tits and yuri    oshii took out a load of the  fun stuff


----------



## bhamgeezer (Dec 24, 2010)

Well this looks potentially awesome to me!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2010)

but will there be tits?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow. Cool as fuck


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice trailer, hope to Allah that it's better than number 2...


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 25, 2010)

Ghost in the Shell didn't invent cyberpunk


----------



## mauvais (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmmmm. Looks good - but reminded me of Mirror's Edge; the same style and slickness, but was ultimately shallow. Hope it isn't, but don't have great faith. I think the intricacy of PC-based gameplay allowed Deus Ex to be excellent, and I don't see how it'll be replicated for a broader audience, but then I'm not much of a console gamer.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Ghost in the Shell didn't invent cyberpunk


Or VTOL!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2010)

When ghost in the shell came out I was deep in the throws of an anime/manga obsession. Even back then I thought it was shit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Ghost in the Shell didn't invent cyberpunk


 
no it didn't

but this is so very very close to GITS  it would  be very very strange if it was pure coincidence

admitedly it is possible  as they  are  in the same genra  but  this looks   so close to something out of SAC  it's shocking


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When ghost in the shell came out I was deep in the throws of an anime/manga obsession. Even back then I thought it was shit.


 
it has it's flaws certainly

the pacing is really wierd  and many of the plot elements arn't really that well fleshed out   but it is intresting   i think i may prefere the second movie to the first though

and the tv series is rairly good... gives  more depth to the charactors  and is  a lot closer to the manga


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 25, 2010)

I always thought the first Deus Ex was pretty GITS, though maybe that's to do with having played and read them at the same time and because they're both about mysterious cyberpunk government agents and betrayal and stuff. Cyborg invisibility is quite GITS, I'll grant you, it normally only appears in space fantasy otherwise... the rest doesn't seem to be particularly connected.

I never really got on with the GITS manga by the way. I've never liked the comedy bits (which don't appear in the films) and Shirow's philosophical elements either don't translate well, make no fucking sense, or both. I'm tempted by "make no fucking sense" as they're puzzling even in other series.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 26, 2010)

mauvais said:


> Hmmmm. Looks good - but reminded me of Mirror's Edge; the same style and slickness, but was ultimately shallow. Hope it isn't, but don't have great faith. I think the intricacy of PC-based gameplay allowed Deus Ex to be excellent, and I don't see how it'll be replicated for a broader audience, but then I'm not much of a console gamer.


 
I loved Mirror's Edge, for the most part. But it's a very different kettle of fish to what Deus Ex should be.

Shippy: this game is being produced by Square Enix, don't know if that's a possible reason it reminds you of anime stuff.

Overall i'm cautiously optimistic. I don't realistically think it can be better than the original, but Deus Ex 2 left a vast amount of room for improvement (although I thought it had elements that worked very well).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it has it's flaws certainly
> 
> the pacing is really wierd  and many of the plot elements arn't really that well fleshed out   but it is intresting   i think i may prefere the second movie to the first though
> 
> and the tv series is rairly good... gives  more depth to the charactors  and is  a lot closer to the manga


 

I thought the second film was supposed to be even worse. Not seen it so I can't really comment.
I think I still have a boxed GITS doll in the attic. Actually I probably have a whole load of boxed toys (in another very big box) in the attic. I can't remember which ones I sold and which I kept. Could be interesting (for five minutes).


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope the voice acting is still as bad. The guy trying to say 'biomechanical augmentation' in a Chinese accent in the original is priceless.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 26, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I loved Mirror's Edge, for the most part. But it's a very different kettle of fish to what Deus Ex should be..


Yeah - I liked the gameplay quite a lot, and for what it was, I thought it was very well executed. Still, there was no depth. I can't even remember the story.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2010)

The best bits of Mirror's Edge were the additional free running levels - looked amazing, and focussed on the bit of the game that was actually good i.e .not the combat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2011)

New Xbox 360 video shows three tiers of play:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

A shorter one showing the decision tree:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicely done viral advert for the game:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking forward to this. Just placed my pre-order (although I'll be out of the country when it comes out, it'll be waiting for me on my return).

I know someone who played the leaked preview build and loved every minute of it. I haven't played the previous incarnations, so it'll be new to me, but I love what I've seen so far of this. I love any game that gives me the option of choosing how to complete things, and I'll no doubt go down the stealthy-stealthy route to begin with, with a healthy amount of from-the-shadows assassination killing stuff.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2011)

the real key will be how much you can roam.

the old  game   felt  almost sandbox like in places

this one could  go eother way.  it  might give you choices  but  if  both choices  end up being fairly liner  it will be disapointing

P.S.   you're a kallen fan?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> Looking forward to this. Just placed my pre-order (although I'll be out of the country when it comes out, it'll be waiting for me on my return).
> 
> I know someone who played the leaked preview build and loved every minute of it. I haven't played the previous incarnations, so it'll be new to me, but I love what I've seen so far of this. I love any game that gives me the option of choosing how to complete things, and I'll no doubt go down the stealthy-stealthy route to begin with, with a healthy amount of from-the-shadows assassination killing stuff.



Ive got the pre-build but not sure how polished it is, does you mate think its worth dipping in or waiting til next week ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2011)

dp


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> P.S. you're a kallen fan?



Yes I am. But bear in mind, I haven't finished watching Geass to the end yet, so NO SPOILERS XD

I'm up to episode 15 of R2.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2011)

i didn't actually finish the second season

it did  give rise to one  of my favourite AMV though.   it explains  what happens if you cross a normal love comedy with code geas


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2011)

just pre-ordered it, hopefully amazon will get it to me on Friday , when i have a day off


----------



## debaser (Aug 25, 2011)

RPS Review. http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/08/22/70336/

First game I've bought for years!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2011)

same as, i usually ' evaluate ' games but i took the plunge....


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think I can buy this. My computer needs to be augmented first.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2011)

i think i may have to i really did enjoy the first one

i kinda want to wait for a sale though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/08/22/deus-ex-human-revolution-review/

i got it from amazon on pc for £27.99


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah  it's on steam for about the same.   not too much i supose


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2011)

apparently its a minimum of 27hrs but you could put 40-60 if you look for everything, thats a bargain !!

Thinking about it, Ive just been emailed saying its been dispatched, should have got it on steam so I really wouldnt have to wait... damn


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2011)

mine has unlocked!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2011)

been playing it for about 2.5 hours and am still on the first proper mission. Found my first Praxis kit but not augmented yet, I am really enjoying it , loving running around the vents and being non leathal, would say more but I am going back in...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you play the first one?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2011)

yep, loved it. Hated the second one

And yes it does feel similar to the original... Ive hardly touched the story so cant comment on that. The hackings is a bit weird , Im starting to get my head round it, just


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 26, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> yep, loved it. Hated the second one
> 
> And yes it does feel similar to the original... Ive hardly touched the story so cant comment on that. The hackings is a bit weird , Im starting to get my head round it, just



Ah that's good to hear. Loved the first hated the second too...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2011)

things like the cover system and takedowns work really well and enhance the game. Its a pretty cerebral experience and its retained the whole multiple ways of doing things...

Il report back later, gotta feeling im going to be up all night


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 26, 2011)

Open Steam: "Deus Ex Revolution! Available Now! Click Here!"

Click there: "Supported platforms: Windows"

Yeah, so sort of fuck you then. Oh and yes I do know about technical issues.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2011)

ok so next update, a bit of critsim here 

Some , of the graphics are a bit ropey like the face animations on some of the characters but I can forgive that as Ive been drawn into the story and when the graphics do shine , they really do 

My custom keys didnt seem to save at first but I think its been patched through steam so its ok now .

But for the biggie , Boss Battles are awful, I mean stupidly hard and just full shoot'em up rather than having any choice compared to the rest of the game ,where its all about choice. I got to the first boss yesterday and just could not beat it. I almost gave up on the game , but I went back to a save about 3 hours before, finished of some of the side quests I was unable to go back to as Id reached a certain point, really thought about the augs I was getting , really stealthed it up and saved ammo and Im at that point again to try and re-fight the fukker. However through doing this I found a whole new section of a level that I didnt know existed so not completely bad.

What does anyone else think ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm, I was quite tempted by this game but 'boss battles' in this day and age?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2011)

It think there are only 4 in the whole game , but thats well enough lol.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 28, 2011)

That's not too bad. Although I have to admit that 'stupidly hard' puts me off as well. I like big games that I can progress through steadily, I get really annoyed if I get stuck anywhere for too long.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2011)

erm I stand corrected , with the right augs I did the boss in under a minute, dont know if it was luck , but I did try a few tactics...

See you in a few hours....


----------



## Garek (Aug 28, 2011)

Good game so far. Haven't yet encountered the infamous boss battles.

My main criticisms of it so far are of games in general. Graphics and environment feel quite primitive. I blame the XBOX.


----------



## Garek (Aug 28, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's not too bad. Although I have to admit that 'stupidly hard' puts me off as well. I like big games that I can progress through steadily, I get really annoyed if I get stuck anywhere for too long.



I wouldn't be embarrassed by that. Often it is a failure of design rather than gamer that leads to being stuck. I remember reading an article about Valve and Half-Life and the work the point into invisible pointers, such as eye tracking software during play testing. Little things like wire hanging down emitting sparks will draw your eye towards the way forward. Difficulty spikes which ruin progression should not exist.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Hmm, I was quite tempted by this game but 'boss battles' in this day and age?



Innit boss battles are tedious t the extreme...


----------



## Garek (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh yay. I have just come to a boss battle. How exciting.

*clicks exit*


----------



## Garek (Aug 29, 2011)

Spoiler:  Bossbattle



I really hate this. First boss, big ugly walking tank. Not good for me who has been doing non-lethal take downs all game and weaponry to match. Also why is that despite hiding behind a fucking pillar, I am still in his 'takedown zone' so that even when I think I am safe I get dragged into a mini-takedown cutscene. Ben Kuchera, you are a moron.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 29, 2011)

oh FFS












i fucking knew it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Spoiler:  Bossbattle



i found moving the explosive barrels to in front of the side bits and hiding in the side bits useful , then chuck out a frag greanade... seemed to work for me after many many many attepts


----------



## Radar (Aug 29, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/08/22/deus-ex-human-revolution-review/
> 
> i got it from amazon on pc for £27.99


£ 21.59 from getgames.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 29, 2011)

Just started playing this.  The code for the first door, 0451, is the same code as in the start of DX1.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 29, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> The code for the first door, ****, is the same code as in the start of DX1.



Didn't you hear the guy tell you the code?

Also, a spoiler maybe?


----------



## Radar (Aug 29, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Didn't you hear the guy tell you the code?
> 
> Also, a spoiler maybe?


nahh, he keeps telling you.  Hell, I bet if you wait long enough he'll open it for you


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2011)

These boss battles... Playing full on stealth, going for ghost etc, are they going to be extremely annoying?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 29, 2011)

Radar said:


> nahh, he keeps telling you. Hell, I bet if you wait long enough he'll open it for you



These are the sorts of tips I need with games these days.

Thinking of getting this cos _Invisible War_ was great fun on xbox and I've worked out that my laptop can handle it.

I like to do games in chronological order - I am currently enjoying Half Life 2 - I'm kind of a 'late adopter' when it comes to games.


----------



## al (Aug 30, 2011)

Cid said:


> These boss battles... Playing full on stealth, going for ghost etc, are they going to be extremely annoying?



unfortunately, yes. I've done two of them now and they're just such a massive change from the rest of the (brilliant) game that it really throws you. The last fight I put the difficulty level down a notch and then back up after it was over, made it a bit easier. The thing that's worked for me is the stun gun, zap 'em with it, run behind them and shoot them in the head (my only lethal gun is an amped up 10mm) as many times as is possible, then run away and hide then rinse and repeat.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 30, 2011)

completed this yesterday and now playing through on the hardest difficulty and aiming to get the "ghost" as much as possible.

one of the best games I've played in years, up there with the first Metal Gear Solid, they did the Deus Ex name proud with this one.

those complaining about the boss fights need to wind their necks in, they are a nice little old skool patische and even if you haven't tooled up for combat their is always guns, nades and environmental "tools" to use. Infact the only difficulty I had with the 1st boss was the fact I'd skipped a tutorial about throwing stuff and so I kept running up and dropping canisters and explosive barrels beside him like a tarded noob, once I worked out that you can throw objects I did him first time on normal and again on hard.

Really is an awesomely immersive game, I can't remember being this sucked into a world or story since fallout3 and the the first Mass Effect, (Mass Effect 2 was a disappointment for me in how they structured the the whole narrative in very jarring "stages").


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

First MSG and original DE? High praise indeed..!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 30, 2011)

it's just fucking awesome, imagine an rpg MGS/ early Splinter Cell mixed with a story and atmosphere more immersive than Fallout 3.

Go here to get an idea of the level of thought and detail put into the game world, http://www.sarifindustries.com/en/#/video/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

Heh yeah I loved that Sarif vid, one of the things that made me think this was gonna be different to the last game...


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 30, 2011)

It's VERY like the original DX.   Very like marriage too.....30 minutes worrying of you've said the right thing then deciding fuck it, shoot them in the face.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2011)

well the first one , stealth doesnt really help , explosives / barrels will but keep your distance,

The second is easy but you have to look around for stuff to help you


----------



## Augie March (Aug 31, 2011)

I keep getting put off whenever Sarif talks because he sounds like Gob from Arrested Development.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/uk-charts-deus-ex-is-the-new-uk-no-1/083917



> It fell just 26,000 units short of beating the lifetime sales of Deus Ex: Invisible War in just two days on the market.



Good....DXIW was shit.


----------



## Cid (Aug 31, 2011)

After this and Portal 2 I really want some of these:







The only thing stopping me is the inevitability of being completely inept.


----------



## al (Sep 1, 2011)

a little help from those that have completed it?



Spoiler



where the bloody hell is taggart's server room on panachea - I found Sarif no bother, but now I'm wandering aimlessly round a huge complex with piles of unconscious crazies everywhere. I don't want to get the elevator down until I find him...


----------



## Garek (Sep 1, 2011)

So...um...how the fuck do you throw stuff? And not die?

EDIT: Ah worked it out. Still finding this hateful though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2011)

Woohoo just got an email, my copy is on it's way. Got it brand new on the xbox360 for £10.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2011)

Where??!?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2011)

Hehe a mate is someone relatively high up at Eidos.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 1, 2011)

Augie March said:


> I keep getting put off whenever Sarif talks because he sounds like Gob from Arrested Development.


No he doesn't! That's ridiculous.

He sounds like Bob Fossil from the Mighty Boosh.



Spoiler



*Warning: DE video from some way into the game*


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Aha turned out I'd forgotten I'd ordered the special edition, it's just arrived.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2011)

Stop gloating.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey man there's nothing wrong with being very happy with how lucky you are sometimes.


----------



## al (Sep 4, 2011)

I love this....



1:18 is where coffee comes out of nose....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm I'm having a little issue with this game, realised I no longer have the patience to do the stealth shit (get bored waiting around) and then cave in and go all guns blazing but the FPS gun battles aren't very good...must work on patience!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 4, 2011)

Just completed it the first time, top difficulty level with a heavy focus on non lethality interspersed with deranged killing sprees. I'm not sure if it's just me but it doesn't feel that they've opened up as many options as the first Deus Ex. Your choice of augmentations determine what you can do a lot. I'm not sure if that's a good bad or indifferent thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2011)

The pace of getting praxis points seems very slow to me...


----------



## Cid (Sep 5, 2011)

It's actually faster if you stealth/hack... You get 50 xp/takedown (10 base, 20 if you don't kill, 20 if it's expedient, which it usually seems to be), 125 if it's a double. You also get 500 xp for ghost (not seen by enemy while completing an objective) and 250 xp for smooth operator (no alarm triggered). Hacking is variable; between 25 and 150ish so far, plus bonus XP you can find while hacking and mission bonuses. Finding secret areas nets bonuses too. It all speeds up after the first mission anyway.


----------



## Garek (Sep 5, 2011)

That Penny Arcade is great 

I am back to really enjoying it with reservations. One level I kept getting serious crashes (lot's of green square all over the screen like when the GFX card is running way too hot). Seems to be confine to that level though. Off to Montreal now!


----------



## Cid (Sep 5, 2011)

I found the first boss quite easy tbh, no combat augs. S/he/it's not very good at working out where you are.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 5, 2011)

I completed it short of about 10 Praxis points (add them up and you'll see this isn't many), with all the useful ones acquired long ago. It might just about be possible to get them all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2011)

i found the first tricky, the 2nd really easy and im now a bit stuck on the 3rd, but tbh I havent really put that much time into it....


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 9, 2011)

When doing the mission for (bobby?) the bartender in the huangsha hotel (getting money from the woman) if you just pay him off for 5000 you get a praxis kit.   No-brainer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> When doing the mission for (bobby?) the bartender in the huangsha hotel (getting money from the woman) if you just pay him off for 5000 you get a praxis kit. No-brainer.


or go to the limb clinic and pay 5000


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 9, 2011)

just started playing it good console game

but waiting to see if its moved on in anyway from its original on the pc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got to the first boss guy...man alive bosses are fucking boring....


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 10, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> or go to the limb clinic and pay 5000


...he gives you a praxis kit worth 5k _and_ you complete the mission by buying him off...so it's a free complete.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

Pffft that fucking boss is annoying, really aint got the patience for this crap, is there an easy sure fire way of beating him?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2011)

the way i did it was to get a couple of explosive barrels and place them in front of one of the side bits at either end , hide in the side bit with cover , when he comes near shoot barrel , then chuck a frag grenade or 2 at him. If done right it only takes a minute... good luck


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> ...he gives you a praxis kit worth 5k _and_ you complete the mission by buying him off...so it's a free complete.



ETA ive discovered a way of getting the praxis kit and keeping the 5000 without buying him off 

also i was being thick , id never been able to get the money off the woman in the first place


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Pffft that fucking boss is annoying, really aint got the patience for this crap, is there an easy sure fire way of beating him?



Stun gun, throw explosive scenery at him. Also quite easy to hide from him as he's so slow.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Pffft that fucking boss is annoying, really aint got the patience for this crap, is there an easy sure fire way of beating him?


Two rooms at the corners, go into one, attract him up by shooting him, hide behind a crate or the wall at the entrance to the room, he'll kill himself with frags.  On the rare occasion he gets you with one but it's very rare.  Put the red barrels at the front, no need to shoot them he'll do it himself...he's not the cleverest.

2nd boss...typhoons


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

Ah...man I fucking hate bosses, they slow down the game with having to find the tedious routine to beat them...


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2011)

C'mon KE, he took me about 10 minutes on hard, and I'm not exactly uber-leet...


----------



## revol68 (Sep 10, 2011)

if you know how to throw shit the first boss fight is a piece of pish, non of the bosses are very hard actually, all too easy if you just engage your brain a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

Cid said:


> C'mon KE, he took me about 10 minutes on hard, and I'm not exactly uber-leet...



It's the patience thing, really find it hard to not just stand their and pump bullets into him rather than faff about with 'tactics'...I *HATE* bosses.


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2011)

I do love this game, but their pod hotel design is terrible.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm finding it a bit meh tbh, it's ok but so far nothing to rave about...


----------



## revol68 (Sep 10, 2011)

But you don't like loads of great games!


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's the patience thing, really find it hard to not just stand their and pump bullets into him rather than faff about with 'tactics'...I *HATE* bosses.



I take you thought Half-life, system shock, Final Fantasy (all of them), Portal and Doom were all a load of shit then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

Cid said:


> I take you thought Half-life, system shock, Final Fantasy (all of them), Portal and Doom were all a load of shit then?



Half Life 2 was good but over rated. Doom was great back in the day. Bosses are great when you're a teenager as an adult it feels a little dated...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

revol68 said:


> But you don't like loads of great games!



Define 'great' games? I love Battlefield Bad Company 2, Left for Dead 1 & 2, the recent Batman game, Assassin's Creed 2 and Brotherhood. They're great games imo but I appreciate that your tastes may be different...


----------



## revol68 (Sep 10, 2011)

battlefield bad compnay is a very good game not a classic great though, neither is Left for Dead cos it relies too much on multiplayer to make my cannon, the recent batman game was overhyped, it left me very meh, and the assasin creed games are a alright but milked to death.

Classic great games are stuff like Mario Kart (snes), Goldeneye, Final Fantasy VII, Resident Evil 1 & 2, Wipeout, all the Metal Gear Solid Games, Half Life 1 & 2, Total War: Rome, Red Alert (the first one), Quake, Doom, Deus Ex 1st and 3rd, Starfox, Zelda Orcarina of Time, I'm sure I'm leaving out some.

You didn't like Resident Evil 4 which i a great game but not in the great game canon if y'know what I mean.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 10, 2011)

oh the first Syphon Filter on PS1 was a great game.


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2011)

Silent Hill... Resident Evil is a classic because it established that genre (and was a genuinely good game), Silent hill... Well I don't really want to think about Silent hill on my own at home, which probably says something...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

Well one mans classic is another mans meh. Final Fantasy 7 was dire, embarrassingly bad attempts at story and emotion. But I loved the first too Wipeouts. Lol siphon filter was a very poor mans MGS, his weird wiggle run had me in stitches! Loved Total War Medieval more than Rome tbh. Mario Kart on the snes is one of my top five all timing gaming eras. Oh yeah and Tetris is still the best game ever!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah the first Silent Hill was something else, loved that one...


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2011)

*grumbles* the boss are annoying

Sneak sneaky, oh shit I need heavy fire power


*shake fist at wasting and hour of his life on killing barret*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Yup I hate em too...totally breaks the flow of the game.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 19, 2011)

I hate this game.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 19, 2011)

...because I can't stop playing it (18 hours at the weekend), my missus is gonna leave me...



Kid_Eternity said:


> Pffft that fucking boss is annoying, really aint got the patience for this crap, is there an easy sure fire way of beating him?



I'm sure you're well past now, but the key is the gas cannisters - throw on of them at him and he remains immobile enclosed in green gas for 10 secs or so - plenty of time to throw barrels at him and find another gas cannister. Takes about 3 to finish him (and a couple of shots and a heart attack *me*)


----------



## Chz (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, this. The gas canisters (and the fire extinguishers) stun him for a bit. I stunned him, dumped a clipful of shotgun into his face, and repeated.


----------



## Cid (Sep 19, 2011)

The stun gun also stuns him. Actually I think going stealth is probably easier than going all out guns blazing.


----------



## golightly (Sep 19, 2011)

He's not very bright and easily confused.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 19, 2011)

You know you don't HAVE to be stealthy with the bosses? It doesn't affect any of the achievements.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah now I'm bored in Hengsha...this game is a bit uneven...


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been playing it too. Right at the beginning really, just got neural hub off the dead terrorist. I like it, I like the way you can be killed in about 2 seconds unless you plan everything right.

I have noticed though that some stuff doesn't come up on your map. I saved the woman in the first mission and her husband gave me a clue about something and it doesn't appear anywhere? He said I had to go to some building but I didn't really pay attention cos I thought there'd be a marker but there isn't. 

AND I spent absolutely bloody ages figuring out how to break into the police station. KO'd a load of cops, got killed loads of times and then worked out



Spoiler: grrrr



that all I had to do was go and commiserate with the sad sack on the front desk





I like the apartment though. Would be better if you could actually put things in the wall safe.


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2011)

oh, and they need to sort out a couple of the missions.  People keep talking to me like I know stuff I don't.  (Unless I've forgotten which has certainly happened.)


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2011)

I found two Praxis kits in my first hour at Hengsha (I've got the knock through walls aug- useful found over 4 praxis now) - added jumpy legs for that side mission for the whore.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2011)

This game is so much easier now I've given up on caring if I get spotted and have some nicely upgraded weapons instead of only the stun gun.

Also didn't have any problems taking out the first boss. Only got as far as Hengsha so far. Damn that place is a rabbit warren.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2011)

Without giving a spoiler away the music at the end was a nice nod to pc gamers


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 5, 2011)

This is down to under twenty quid on Amazon now so I've decided to get it.

Has it not sold that well? Seems to have come down in price pretty quickly.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that.  Crazy.

It's good, I'm enjoying playing it but I'm not spending every minute thinking about it or anything.  I can't think what it's missing though.

It's a bit formulaic maybe?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 12, 2011)

Really enjoying this now, although it took me a little while to get into it (partly because I kept dying a lot).

I'm not sure the answer to all the tricky bits is intended to be 'hide in a vent and repeatedly shoot people in the knee' though.


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2011)

Those vents are convenient.  Got to be said.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 13, 2011)

Good job they aren't like real life:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 14, 2011)

The bosses are really fucking crap though.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 14, 2011)

They don't bother me, I just youtube how to kill 'em, then get back to the normal game. The boss battles were outsourced to another dev team, hence their incongruity.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone tried the new DLC?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2011)

No.  Any good?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone (preferably after doing a few playthroughs) used the Burger mod yet? You just replace one file and it's installed. Restore it and it's back to normal.

It's very well done, just pause the game and you get a new Debug menu item, you can max out health, invicibiltity, the usual stuff, but what I like is the shop, just add a couple of praxis, a weapons mod or some ammo. Only limit is your current inventory. I've been opening old saves and reliving parts (like taking out every copper in the police station with the laser and the see-through-walls aug).
You can start the game with all augs if that floats your boat..
You can add stuff like the VIP card for the Hive, achievements etc. Very nice to add some replay fun to the game. It'll do while I wait to buy the new DLC.
I've been playing with maxed out batteries (they never run out), arkham asylum style, look through walls with silent running and never ending invisibility.
Here's a demo [probable spoilers]: 


and here's the thing: http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=121245

(doesn't work with new DLC).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2012)

The whole Deus Ex back catalogue is 75% off on Steam this weekend, until Monday I believe.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 23, 2012)

I've taken a punt on human revolution as its a mere £5 on steam


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> The whole Deus Ex back catalogue is 75% off on Steam this weekend, until Monday I believe.


It's £35 on the App Store.

(But new to Macs!)

I crumbled a few days back; but've barely played it, as of yet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2012)

Structaural, that mod/debug looks really good. I have DE:HR on the xbox, and I got fed up of it pretty quickly because I sucked so badly at the stealth using a controller. So I've just bought the DE bundle with the steam discount and am going to have another bash at it with kb&m. I generally have no problems with "cheating" to give myself a boost and make something more enjoyable if I'm having more frustrations than fun with it, so hopefully this will let me choose the level of "help" I want to get the most out of it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2012)

I haven't got beyond the shooting the shit out of stuff and hacking the bollocks off of anything that moves stages yet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2012)

When I played it on the xbox, I gave up on stealth and non-deathlike things and just shot people with gunsgunsguns and didn't care if they saw me. It worked much better. But I'd like to have a go at the stealth properly, because I enjoy it so much in most of the other games I play that let you do stealthy things. Hopefully with the aid of kb&m and some handy tactical aug-giving via that mod it'll go a bit more smoothly.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> When I played it on the xbox, I gave up on stealth and non-deathlike things and just shot people with gunsgunsguns and didn't care if they saw me. It worked much better. But I'd like to have a go at the stealth properly, because I enjoy it so much in most of the other games I play that let you do stealthy things. Hopefully with the aid of kb&m and some handy tactical aug-giving via that mod it'll go a bit more smoothly.


Yeah. I think this is something I've never really cracked, tbh.

Like, one of my earlier PC games was Hitman. And I never quite worked out how to play it without shooting the living shit out of everything that moved, and getting, like -400% for stealth.

e2a: and when you look up the 'walkthroughs' online, it's all kinda 'wait 4 minutes for the milkman, then knock him subtly unconscious. Drink the milk from the fourth milkbottle from the centre, then see if you can interact with it. Now enter the 3rd inventory menu, hit Q 3 times, and disassemble your gun. Hide the barrel in the milk bottle. Find a dead pigeon half a mile in the wrong direction. Animate it with the dead pigeon animation device you found three levels earlier. Secrete your gun handle and trigger in the pigeon, and over-ride its neural programming so that it homes in on milk.

After a few tries at following walkthroughs, I went back to shooting the living shit out of everything.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 23, 2012)

I've loved stealthers since MGS.. but only dabbled at system shock and never had a machine capable of Deus Ex when it came out..


----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I've loved stealthers since MGS.. but only dabbled at system shock and never had a machine capable of Deus Ex when it came out..


 
_Tenchu_ is still the best when it comes to the sneaking about type of thing, imho.  Suspiciously green rice balls for all!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 24, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I've loved stealthers since MGS.. but only dabbled at system shock and never had a machine capable of Deus Ex when it came out..


This turns out to also mean Metal Gear Solid; and not only Manchester Grammar School.


----------



## Teepee (Jun 24, 2012)

The first boss was annoying - the first time it went to kill him I actually carried a hacked turret through the whole level to kill him, but the game forced me into the room with him and LOCKED IT OUTSIDE THE DOOR. 

In the end I got the typhoon upgrade, and that made short work of him


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 24, 2012)

had about an hour in it so far. I like it. Although it's incredibly easy just to slaughter everyone Matrix style. I am of course going for stealth kills..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm performing non-lethal take downs at the moment. But to be honest, I miss shooting. And I appear to have started the game with a fuck off meaty sniper rifle in my possession. It'd be a shame not to use it.


----------



## debaser (Jun 26, 2012)

Just did the DLC, Meh.

Worth it while its £2.5 on steam if you very much enjoyed the full game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 27, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm performing non-lethal take downs at the moment. But to be honest, I miss shooting. And I appear to have started the game with a fuck off meaty sniper rifle in my possession. It'd be a shame not to use it.


 
Well I find it saves energy to sneak up behind them and shoot them in the back of the head with a silenced pistol


----------



## Chz (Jun 27, 2012)

It's also *FAR* more satisfying to use the lethal close-combat takedowns.


----------



## treelover (Jun 27, 2012)

bought it on steam for a fiver, just started playing, but not sure to kill the Purists in the warehouse or go stealth,

ah, tried stealth, etc, not enough darts


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2012)

You don't need the darts, necessarily. You can, with patience and timing, sneak up close enough to most people to bring them down. And those in the larger rooms, like the assembly room underneath where the hostages are, can mostly be sneaked past, if you scope out the layout well enough. It's tricky, but eminently do-able.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 27, 2012)

I never found the assembly room and was later informed all the hostages were dead.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 28, 2012)

You should try it every way.

I remember finding out I could save my brother (Paul?) in DX1 and rushing back to start again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I never found the assembly room and was later informed all the hostages were dead.


 
You have to go through the assembly room to get to your final destination, but the hostages are easy to miss (I did the first time). They are up in a room that overlooks it, and you'll only notice them if you actually look up and to the far end. They are tricky to get to, you need to get crawling through vents and across ceiling beams if you're not going in through the front door.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2012)

If I was an international terrorist the first thing I would do is block any vents.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2012)

'Tommers Ezekial, leader of the patriot dawn terrorist group was found dead in his underground base yesterday. It is thought the former KGB operative suffocated due to carbon dioxide build up. Police are not treating the death as suspicious. He is survived by his army of robot bees.'


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 29, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS: Police were able to discover all of his secrets as he had left his password on his desk next to the computer.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 29, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> You have to go through the assembly room to get to your final destination, but the hostages are easy to miss (I did the first time). They are up in a room that overlooks it, and you'll only notice them if you actually look up and to the far end. They are tricky to get to, you need to get crawling through vents and across ceiling beams if you're not going in through the front door.


 
2nd time I play this i'll be killing everyone in the face with a machine gun


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Police were able to discover all of his secrets as he had left his password on his desk next to the computer.


 
I write all my passwords on a small card that I keep on my person.

I also store all my valuables in crates that I litter around my home / secret volcano base.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 30, 2012)

tommers said:


> I write all my passwords on a small card that I keep on my person.
> 
> I also store all my valuables in crates that I litter around my home / secret volcano base.


 
Ha! Well I write my passwords on a small card that I then give to a random employee who I send to wander around the adjoining building.


----------



## magneze (Jul 10, 2012)

It's going to made into a film.

http://www.theverge.com/gaming/2012/7/10/3148887/deux-ex-film-rights-secured-by-cbs-films

Could be pretty good. The story is the strongest of any game I've purchased recently.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2012)

so n ow it really  will be GITS


----------



## Radar (Jul 11, 2012)

Mate picked up the PS3 version for a fiver from HMV. Brand new, still in original packaging


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuck me this game is intense. Playing it stealthy and non-lethal on the Hard setting (because I played the original to death and felt cocky). Close quarters takedowns FTW. Only fired my tranquiliser dart gun once, to distract a bunch of goons by laying out their comrade. Everything so far is 10/10, but I haven't encountered any of these bosses yet...


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 3, 2013)

The bosses make it suck serious balls 


Just make sure to remember they don't count as kills if you are trying to do a stealthy run


----------



## freshnero (Jan 3, 2013)

I waited for this game to be released for so long, but seem unable to complete a level without been  seen. the stealth just seems so hard to get to grips with  
Maybe I've gotten used to games that hold your hand during play

I can pull off the stealth in Metal gear solid, silently playing like a ninja but  human revolution leaves me being spotted every time i try to complete any goal


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 4, 2013)

Did the first boss fight, easy enough because I was forewarned and got the Typhoon aug (which I can't see myself using under any other circumstances, grr). One slight irritation, in common with a lot of other games, is that the player can sometimes join the dots and work things out before their character is 'allowed' to. I though Jensen was meant to be a cop?


----------



## magneze (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope, head of security for a corporation.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 4, 2013)

magneze said:


> Nope, head of security for a corporation.


 
Former cop


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2013)

Who lives outside the rules.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 4, 2013)

And punches people with his robot arms


----------



## golightly (Jan 5, 2013)

magneze said:


> It's going to made into a film.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/gaming/2012/7/10/3148887/deux-ex-film-rights-secured-by-cbs-films
> 
> Could be pretty good. The story is the strongest of any game I've purchased recently.


 

Do you think that will necessarily mean a strong story for any film?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 5, 2013)

golightly said:


> Do you think that will necessarily mean a strong story for any film?


No....games are notorious for being terrible films.

The DX games (DX and DXHR) are best as games.    They'd be pointless as films.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 5, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> No....games are notorious for being terrible films.
> 
> The DX games (DX and DXHR) are best as games. They'd be pointless as films.


 
You forgot the middle game. That one that everyone loves so much.


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2013)

golightly said:


> Do you think that will necessarily mean a strong story for any film?


Not really, but it's a start. Stronger than Streetfighter anyway.


----------



## Chz (Jan 5, 2013)

magneze said:


> Not really, but it's a start. Stronger than Streetfighter anyway.


If we don't collectively learn to forget that movie ever existed, then I predict Raul Julia's spinning corpse will end up spinning fast enough to rip a hole in space-time and destroy the entire Earth.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 14, 2013)

Fucking Belltower cunts, so much for Mr Non-Lethal


----------



## Cid (Jan 16, 2013)

The Street Fighter 2 anime was fucking great though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

about 49 min in is the best bit.  kick you through a fucking wall.

she needed a bigger role.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck this game 

I thought I'd like this game. I've never really played an RPG before and this seems like a good one to delve into. Got it on PS3 a bit ago. Played a bit. Liking the stealthing about. Took me ages to get past the training mission. No worries, I'm in no rush. But now I'm in the police station and I've recovered an aug from a hacker who was in a group that are against augs. Something dodgy about him and I'm investigating for my boss. No worries, my old 'mate' on the front desk said I could go in and no one would bother me. Nice one.

So I found the morgue and some pathologist fella said I was free to examine the body. I think he thinks I'm part of the dodgy gang. So I examined it and took the aug, and it said, "click and hold to move the body" so I thought that must be relevant and tried it. But the 'corpse' started screaming and loads of meatheads appeared from nowhere and made Swiss cheese out of me. Seemed a tad OTT to me, but whatever, I'm clearly not meant to touch him.

Reloaded game from save (just after I took the aug), had a mooch about. Found a password for someone's computer and eventually found my way into a room with a copper and a PC. The PC was the same user as the one I was looking for so I logged in. The copper was just looking in a cupboard minding his own business. He seemed to ignore me for ages then suddenly flips out and tells me to back away from the PC. So I did as he asked and then he pulls his gun out and shoots me. I killed him but before I could react there was a room full of muscle again and I'm dead.

I can understand that. Messing around on a PC, yeah, not your typical behaviour for a visitor to the station. Fair cop. But should I have just shot him as soon as he warned me? What's the point of the warning if it's already too late by then?

Reloaded game, did all the crap again, went into the room, snook up on copper looking in the cupboard and smashed him unconscious. Logged into the PC, did some stuff. Got weapons, blah blah blah. All good. I thought there must be loads more good stuff in this cop shop so went upstairs and into a detective's room. Some punk kid was being interviewed and the coppers didn't seem to want to talk to me. Fair enough, everyone's acting like a cunt towards me in this game and they're clearly busy doing their interrogation. There was a nice-looking uniformed police sat down the other end so I went to talk to him and he was telling me something about the mayor when without warning I was shot in the back by about 5 heavies. The alarm hadn't sounded and I'd done nothing to provoke this.

WTF? 

Am I being naive for believing that when someone says, "don't worry, you'll get no hassle" that he actually means it? Everywhere in go in the police station there's guards being really intimidating and looking like they're gonna kick off any second, but they just let me waltz past and rob all their guns from their lockers, etc. But then I strike up a polite conversation with a fella at a desk and SWAT come and shoot me to shit.

I wanna keep playing but I can't see the point when I'm finding it so hard to judge what's dangerous and what isn't. Am I doing it wrong? Should I be sneaking everywhere even when I've been told it's safe? Should I stop trying to get in places I'm not meant to be? Leave people alone?

Help.

Disgruntled RPG-noob, Hemel Hemstead


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 4, 2014)

Vaguely remember that game, got frustrated with it unlocking codes, couldn't be bothered to hack.

Do the police station like this lol;


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Should I be sneaking everywhere even when I've been told it's safe?



Yes. Look for vents. Vents are your friends. If you are really struggling turn on the highlighting thingy that shows you where useful things are, like this loser did here:










I think you've placed too much importance on being told it was "safe"
I only played this recently and I don't remember anyone telling me the police station was "safe"
You're an ex cop that everyone thinks did something bad (shan't say what as I'm not sure you know yet) they are not your friends


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give it another try and be a bit more cautious.


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2014)

If only evil masterminds remembered about the vents.   We'd be well fucked.


----------



## kraepelin (Mar 7, 2014)

Man i was hyped for this game. But it turns out i havw the gaming skills of a pissed 2 yr old.
anyone else find this a bir tough


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2014)

kraepelin said:


> Man i was hyped for this game. But it turns out i havw the gaming skills of a pissed 2 yr old.
> anyone else find this a bir tough


There are multiple ways to achieve every objective.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 27, 2014)

Not bad.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2014)

kraepelin said:


> Man i was hyped for this game. But it turns out i havw the gaming skills of a pissed 2 yr old.
> anyone else find this a bir tough


See my post above! I was shit at it. But I'm improving. I die a lot less now and I seem to be progressing faster.

I'm getting the hang of it


----------



## magneze (Mar 28, 2014)

It's probably the best game ever tbf. I'm playing it all over again in the director's cut version.


----------



## Silva (Mar 31, 2014)

magneze said:


> It's probably the best game ever tbf. I'm playing it all over again in the director's cut version.


How good is it? I thought about getting the 360's version, but apparently it runs worse and buggier than the original game.


----------



## magneze (Mar 31, 2014)

Silva said:


> How good is it? I thought about getting the 360's version, but apparently it runs worse and buggier than the original game.


Very good indeed.


----------



## Silva (Mar 31, 2014)

magneze said:


> Very good indeed.


Hmmm, might buy the PC version once I have a decent enough rig. Cheers.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 1, 2014)

Got this for three quid at the second hand shop (PS3)- really enjoying it, think I'm nearly at the end.  Being a bit of a pacifist but hacking everything in sight so I'm modded up to the eyeballs and should be good for a boss fight (which I haven't found annoyiong but only because I know they are in there).


----------



## 8ball (Aug 1, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> See my post above! I was shit at it. But I'm improving. I die a lot less now and I seem to be progressing faster.
> 
> I'm getting the hang of it


 
Were you mooching around the police station holding your gun by any chance (need to stash your weapon or all sorts of people get understandably twitchy)?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2014)

8ball said:


> Were you mooching around the police station holding your gun by any chance (need to stash your weapon or all sorts of people get understandably twitchy)?


Almost certainly 

I've given up on it for now because the PS3 had a wobble and lost all my saves.


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2014)

I've just started playing this, it's a bit different to the other games I've played (so far only Skyrim, a bit of Tomb Raider and Mass Effect 1 & 2)
But I'm enjoying the new feel and trying to do stealth take downs (hard) I really want a sniper rifle to be honest..
So far the very best bit has been Megan's jacket.. which I aim to own a version of very soon!!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 6, 2014)

Get hacking.


----------



## dweller (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm rubbish at this game and far cry 3, 
 all these modern fps, 
 age has dulled my wits.
I did complete portal 2 though. 
I'm waiting for another one of those.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 7, 2014)

dweller said:


> I'm rubbish at this game and far cry 3,
> all these modern fps.



Both of those are a lot more strategic and stealthy than the COD-type FPS.  Tactics and gadgets rather than reflexes are the best way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2014)

kraepelin said:


> Man i was hyped for this game. But it turns out i havw the gaming skills of a pissed 2 yr old.
> anyone else find this a bir tough



Late replying, but I never finished it because I kind of ended up feeling the same. Fez's post about the police station mirrors how I felt. I'm not new to RPGs though, so it wasn't that. It was just... weird. Something didn't gel for me. I know people who rhapsodise something terrible over this game, and seeing as though I love the setting and I love stealth I thought this was a shoo-in. But I just can't figure it out. It never quite feels like it's _right_. I don't really know how to explain it.

Plus Jenson does my fucking head in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2014)

I must say, I played it on the console, and I've since become a PC gamer. I think I got a copy for PC too, so maybe one day I'll give it a go. I generally have a better time with kb&m than I do a controller, even in games other people swear are better with a controller and plug theirs into the PC for.

(But I certainly won't be playing it this side of Christmas because OMIGODDRAGOAGE)


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Plus Jenson does my fucking head in.



Jensen is, admittedly, a massive bell-end.  I love creeping over rooftops and taking out the snipers before they know anyone is there and leaving them in a little pile of bodies artfully arranged to look like they fell asleep in the middle of an on-the-job gang bang though.

And hacking the security robots and then herding all the police into a room with them.


----------



## moon (Nov 9, 2014)

This game is failing to engage me, I only seem to be running through vents, hiding behind boxes and hacking things.
Does it get any better?


----------



## magneze (Nov 9, 2014)

moon said:


> This game is failing to engage me, I only seem to be running through vents, hiding behind boxes and hacking things.
> Does it get any better?


Yes, it opens up quite a bit eventually but at first does feel a little small.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 11, 2014)

moon said:


> This game is failing to engage me, I only seem to be running through vents, hiding behind boxes and hacking things.
> Does it get any better?


You've limited your abilities, concentrating on those that you think are best.   You can go into that police station and kill everyone with the help of the strong-arm upgrade.


----------



## moon (Nov 12, 2014)

I only got out of that wretched facility last night (1st mission), so I guess the game starts properly now.. I've spoken to the street chick (why does she sound like a man??? The hostage also sounded like a man!!) and bought info, gone to the limb clinic and got some Praxis stuff and am about to go to the police station, perhaps via somewhere else, warehouse for weapons, someone's apartment for data etc.


----------



## moon (Nov 12, 2014)

Also the helicopter pilot looks like Winona Ryder after a bad day's shoplifting,.. why does she keep jerking about?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2014)

I remember liking the bouncy leg upgrades.


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not sure I like being in a gritty urban environment surrounded by punks and prostitutes..it's hardly escapism 
I was also expecting a plush appartment, but its just full of boxes and bits of clock..
Will probably only play this game until DA:O arrives, and I'm only playing that so I can forget how awful ME2 was, and then play ME3 with a 'fresh' head


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2014)

moon said:


> Also the helicopter pilot looks like Winona Ryder after a bad day's shoplifting,.. why does she keep jerking about?


btw I hope you saved her.


----------

